# gar regulations?



## Vulcan Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can keep long nose and spotted gar in Florida? I've seen them on the escambia on multiple auctions, haven't been able to find any regulations on them. I know alligator gar are protected.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes you can keep them


----------



## Vulcan Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

You wouldn't happen to know how long they have to be would you, or is the no regulation on length?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

No restictions


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably none in FL. We have none in Alabama. Except as you stated on Alligator gar.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Come to Blackwater and take all you can carry, please!


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you catch them. I see alot of them in the winter but fail to catch any?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I catch them with a fiberglass arrow.


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

are spotted and long nose gar good to eat?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Jrunner24 said:


> How do you catch them. I see alot of them in the winter but fail to catch any?


Rope lure.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Any kind of fish used as cut bait will work. I don't like to use any weight when I fish for gars, also let them take it a pretty good ways before you set the hook.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea , does anyone eat them? I have heard they're good to eat but never gave it a try.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Jrunner24 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you catch them. I see alot of them in the winter but fail to catch any?
> ...


Rope lure, never hear of this.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY bony, but good in a soup or a gumbo.

Jim


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Rope lure, never hear of this.


It's an artificial lure made out of rope that the gar bites and its teeth get caught in it. No actual hooks are used. Google it.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

jim t said:


> VERY bony, but good in a soup or a gumbo.
> 
> Jim


or boil in crab boil & mix in a lil stuffing to mushy meat and fry, garfish balls/patties as we call'em in La.

Jimmy


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jim t said:


> VERY bony, but good in a soup or a gumbo.
> 
> Jim


 Actually there are very few bones in gars .


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay. The times I've eaten gar was in a stew or gumbo where it was skinned, then steaked, so there were a lot of bones in the final preparation. I was told it's bony.

Maybe it's hard to get the flesh off the bones?

I've never had a Gar filet.

Jim


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

ate aligator gar in La, but never longnose or spotted gar. don't remeber them being bony. had fish patties and roast cooked in tomato paste gravy


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Cut it up in little nuggets the size of a nickel or quarter and deep fry it...not bad eatin!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*They eat gar in LA, but laugh at me for eating Mullet*

They get around $6-8 /lb for gar in LA according to the locals. They make gar balls (broulle?). I can understand them not eating the mullet due to the bottom conditions. I had never heard of anyone eating gar until working down there. Makes sense. Judging from the cleaning video, they earn every bit of the $$$ for cleaning them!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

boatnbob said:


> They get around $6-8 /lb for gar in LA according to the locals. They make gar balls (broulle?). I can understand them not eating the mullet due to the bottom conditions. I had never heard of anyone eating gar until working down there. Makes sense. Judging from the cleaning video, they earn every bit of the $$$ for cleaning them!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bob


It ain't worth cleaning them unless they're over 15lb or 20lbs. Too much work.


----------

